# Enermax Liqmax ii 120S oder doch eine andere?



## iTryX (6. November 2015)

Hallo, ich suche eine leise aio Wakü, da ich auch optisch ein schönes System haben will.
Gerade meine Kandidaten:
Enermax Liqmax ii 120S
Enermax Liqmax ii 240
Coolermaster Seidon 120

Welche ist den am leisesten wenn ich die Wakü im Silent Modus laufen lasse?
(bzw 7V bei der Seidon)
Und ist zwischen der Liqmax ii 120 und ii 240 ein großer Unterschied von den Temperaturen her?
Danke für die Antworten.
(Es sollte ein I7 4790K gekühlt werden)


----------



## iTryX (7. November 2015)

Weiß den keiner was? :/


----------



## Anakonda (7. November 2015)

Doch doch. Ich empfehle dir wärmstens die Enermax Liqmax II 240. Stell den Schalter von den beiden Lüftern in die Mitte und hab Spaß. Das Teil kühlt bei mir eine 4790K. 
Im moment ist die CPU konstant bei 4,4GhZ und die CPU Temp. bei 36°C. Die Pumpe ist sehr sehr leise. Sie läuft mit ca. 2500 U/min. Überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit einer Luftkühlung mit 2500U/min. Du wirst mir dankbar sein wenn du es drin hast.


----------



## Abductee (7. November 2015)

Anakonda schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit einer Luftkühlung mit 2500U/min.



Fast alle AiO werden mit Lüftern zwischen 2000-3000rpm ausgeliefert.
Luftkühler im Schnitt 1100-1500rpm.


----------



## iTryX (7. November 2015)

Hey, danke für die Antworten!
Eine Frage habe ich an dich Anakonda:
Meinst du die Liqmax ii 120 ist gleich?
Und hörst du die Pumpe nicht aus deinem Gehäuse?
(Mein Pc steht 40cm neben mir auf meinem Schreibtisch, deswegen frag ich, bin ein Silentfreak ^^)


----------



## Abductee (7. November 2015)

Die Fractal haben auch eine relativ gute Pumpe.
Komplettsets mit Hersteller: Fractal Design Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

In welches Gehäuse möchtest du die einbauen?
Für einen Silentfreak sind große Turmkühler immer noch die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Deeron (7. November 2015)

Die Pumpe der Fractal Kelvin-Serie ist zwar gut in der Leistung, aber schlecht in der Geräuschemmission. Empfehlenswert sind: Enermax Liqtech und Liqmax jeweils mit 240mm Radi oder aber die Lepa Aquachanger (Baugleich mit der Liqmax, nur anderes Design)


----------



## iTryX (7. November 2015)

Naja, zuerst wollte ich einen BeQuiet Dark Rock 3, aber dann ist ja das ganze Sichtfenster voll mit Kühler 
Deswegen die Wakü 
Gehäuse: Aerocool DS200 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster
(Gehäuse benötige ich ein neues, schwanke zwischen diesen und den Nzxt S340)


----------



## iTryX (7. November 2015)

@Deeron
Bei Enermax nur die 240er?
Warum denn das?


----------



## Deeron (7. November 2015)

Weil die 120er einfach eine schlechtere leistung haben. Sie sind zwar nicht im Slim-Design gebaut, aber sind dennoch einige grad schlechter als die 240er.


----------



## big-erL (7. November 2015)

Wenn du es Silenttauglich haben möchtest und dir eh ein neues Gehäuse kaufen möchtest (wenn richtig liege) 
Muß es unbedingt eine AiO sein? Hast du Angst vor dem Arbeitsaufand einer richtigen Wasserkühlung? Ist nicht sehr kompliziert.
Dann würde ich dir zu so etwas raten: 
Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT


----------



## Anakonda (7. November 2015)

Die 120 er ist mit einem Lüfter und der Radiator(Kühler) nur die hälfte groß. Die Wärmeentwicklung bei den 120er ist größer bzw. der Lüfter muß mehr kühlen. 
Mein Freund, ich bin auch ein sehr großer Silentfreak. Wo ich Anfang dieses Jahres mein PC aufrüsten war, habe ich 2 Wochen lang die Vor- und Nachteile von Luft- und AIO-Wasserkühlungen recherchiert. Alles schön (Board, Speicher usw...) Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster(Phanteks Enthoo Luxo) und dann fast das ganze Board mit Luftkühler zuballern wollte ich nicht. Deswegen habe ich mich wegen dem aussehen, Ordnung im System und des gesamten systemgeräusch für den Enermax Liqmax II 240 entschieden. Die II kam Dez. 2014-Jan. 2015 raus. Hier mein System https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152990252307480&set=o.176478752387470&type=3&theater


----------



## iTryX (7. November 2015)

Hey danke 
@big-erL
Es ist mir nicht zuviel Aufwand, aver es ist mir einfach zu teuer, ich bin doch noch Schüler (16)
@Anakonda Vielen Dank für die Info sowie an dich Deero.


----------



## iTryX (7. November 2015)

Hey danke 
@big-erL
Es ist mir nicht zuviel Aufwand, aber es ist mir einfach zu teuer, ich bin doch noch Schüler (16)
@Anakonda Vielen Dank für die Info sowie an dich*Deeron


----------



## iTryX (7. November 2015)

Oh entschuldige, Doppelpost 
Wie kann ich einen Beitrag löschen ? ;D


----------



## big-erL (8. November 2015)

Preis ok  
aber dann bleib noch bissel bei Lufkühlung und breche nix über das Knie und Spare für ne richtige. 

Ich habe die Phobya bei Ebay unbenutzt für 100€ inkl. Versand bekommen  könntest ja auch mal da schauen


----------



## Lios Nudin (8. November 2015)

Falls dein Gehäuse den Platz dafür bietet: 

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 (ACFRE00013A)

oder

Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 (ACFRE00016A)


----------

